# TAIL DRAGGER



## 1motime (Feb 21, 2021)

Something different for a Sunday


----------



## Brandon plymell (Feb 21, 2021)

Thats really cool


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Those are bad azz. I saw the kits on EBay and thought about getting one until I realized I already have too many projects. V/r Shawn


----------



## SoBayRon (Feb 22, 2021)

Wow. That thing has sweet lines.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 1, 2021)

Those are pretty awesome & from what I've read there's not many built. I imagine the price for the kit & the company/group went under if I remember right.


----------

